# Mill creek or Belle river steelhead



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Anyone fish either of these? Are they a decent fishery? Trying to find something closer to home than the 3-4 hour trip to the northeast or northwest.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

I see after doing a search that they are "unmentionable." It would be great if some members could even PM me with some tips/tricks/spots of where to fish them for steelhead/salmon. I'm especially interested in Mill creek.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Do a site search of "Belle River" and/or "Mill Creek". You will find plenty of info.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Belle is hard river for trout . Some nice holes but not a lot of gravel I myself fish it a lot have only got one steel n a few small bows. Bass fishing on the other hand is awesome


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Ive tried both...I found some really nice looking holes especially on the Belle. Just never had much luck, or really even saw much activity . Coarse it took a long time to find consistant fishing on my regulars as well.


----------

